# Painting gold trim on shower surround?



## ETex2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anyone successfully painted the old gold trim on their glass shower surround and door? We're changing all fixtures out from polished brass (shiny gold) to bronze, and people are telling us it's cheaper to build a whole new shower than just to replace the trim. Anyone?


----------



## TaskBoy (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, while I didn't paint the surround, we painted a shiny gold (polished brass) mirror frame in the bath and it looked painted, read: ugly. The prob is the metal in the glass channel will show the original metal. It eventually chips, too.


----------

